
Show HN: Ffscreencast – CLI-based screencasts for OS X, Linux, BSD - everythingcli
https://github.com/cytopia/ffscreencast
======
ue_
I really wish there were something like this for Windows. Free/Open source,
not requiring me to use someone else's service (i.e I can host my own server
to stream to and from) etc.

I want to stream games on Windows, but the games I want to stream aren't
allowed on various streaming services, or those services require proprietary
software in some capacity.

I haven't had much luck with ffmpeg and ffserver; it's very hard to configure
for me.

Perhaps this is the only time I'm asking if there's a _Windows_ alternative to
something for GNU/Linux :)

~~~
daxelrod
For capturing, encoding, and transporting the stream, you can use OBS
[https://obsproject.com/](https://obsproject.com/) , which is what tons of
streamers use.

Are you looking for a web frontend for RTMP that you can host?
[http://www.projekktor.com/](http://www.projekktor.com/) looks promising, but
I have no personal experience with it.

------
nodesocket
Looks awesome. I typically use and recommend ScreenFlow[1] for mac but it is a
bit expensive at $99. ffscreencast looks like a great option for quick
recordings.

[1] -
[https://www.telestream.net/screenflow/overview.htm](https://www.telestream.net/screenflow/overview.htm)

~~~
petercooper
Not as cool as this or Screenflow, but if on macOS, QuickTime Player can do
screen recording as well :)

~~~
Nullabillity
VLC too. Media -> Capture/Save -> Capturing device -> Desktop.

------
klaxa
Glad to see pulseaudio-support is on the roadmap (shouldn't be too hard
really). On Linux I have never had a proper ALSA recording with ffmpeg, due to
ALSA "xruns", i.e. bad buffers. Pulse may be using a bulldozer to drive in a
nail, but it doesn't yield this problem.

~~~
everythingcli
yes, however still need some digging on this as my experience lacks a bit when
it comes to sound on linux.

~~~
popey
You could use pacmd to gather the list of microphones and monitors. ffmpeg
supports "-f pulse" in place of your "-f alsa".

~~~
everythingcli
thanks. Btw do you guys have any good article links about the differences
between pulse and alsa and why one might be superior to the other.

~~~
popey
Pulse has more features, but sits atop alsa. So it's not generally one or the
other as pulse still needs alsa underneath. I don't have any docs on which is
'better' but a quick search reveals a lot of opinion on the matter. Bear in
mind many Linux distros introduced Pulse a little early (Ubuntu [my employer]
included). This caused quite a bit of hatred for it, as it was a bit unstable.
Now those issues are mostly gone, and it Just Works™.

------
edoceo
Very good, works as expected on my Gentoo box, multiple monitors and camera.
Solid ffmepg wrapper

~~~
everythingcli
thanks

------
lathiat
I spent a couple hours playing with voctomix to get a similar setup going last
night (way overkill but seemed the main tool I could find to do a webcam
overlay in realtime)

Will check this out.

~~~
erlehmann_
With GStreamer you can put together a processing pipeline for that on the
command line:

“gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src ! timeoverlay ! xvimagesink” gives you a webcam
overlay.

For more info:
[http://wiki.oz9aec.net/index.php/Gstreamer_cheat_sheet](http://wiki.oz9aec.net/index.php/Gstreamer_cheat_sheet)

